# UGGGLy trucks



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

those new topkicks and kodiaks from GM are the most god awful looking trucks ive ever seen. I saw one on there website with a plow on it and that was even more scarry. Just a heads up dont buy one for the looks


----------



## myo (Dec 2, 2002)

I know this is a long time ago, but I think the new Topkick and Kodiak's are good looking. I would buy one for their looks and more.


----------



## SLC1 (Jul 27, 2000)

I have a new 2003 Chevy 4500 with 11' dump body and a 10' Fisher Plow and I think that it looks quite good, and have a few compliments on it. Just my two cents


----------



## gslam88 (Feb 19, 2002)

if you think those are ugly then what about the unimog


tell me if you think this is not ugly




Pete


----------



## Defective (Jul 13, 2002)

Now THAT'S a good lookin' truck!


----------



## litle green guy (Feb 25, 2000)

I kinda like the new GM's i don't think they look that bad, that uni mog IS ugley though. I'm still trying to figure out why GM isn't making the 4500's and 5500's in 4 wd if they want to compete with Ford.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

see that would be too smart to wanna get the 4wd out there right away.Why would gm want to grab some of that makret ? And we will never know the answer to that.All and all i think that it will be a good truck when they get that 4wd into it.


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

I have always wondered why a contractor who is looking for material handling or towing would buy an F-550. Yes they are 4x4, but it is an F-350 with bigger wheels and some springs. I have driven it, lacks power, brakes, and really can't hold that much weight. Lets say a contractor has to tow a skidsteer move some material and in the winter he plows a parking lot. He could go buy an f-550 for about 45-all the way up to 55 grand, or he could buy a real truck F-650 with a real motor and real tranny for equal or less cost than the 550. I could see the 550 being nice to tow the landscape trailer or do some small jobs also plowing drives with 4 wheel, although the 550 is kinda big. I dont know jsut some observations of the local contractors buying 550s to move top soil stone and machines. Not trying to bash anyhting here but jsut had to get that off my mind. SORRY for going off topic. I was thinking about the 4500s and how they should be more like the 450s and 550s because they are smaller and easier to get into places plus 4x4. I dont know what is giong through GM's head. My dad had the original 3500HD and that was a haul anything truck jsut needed a better motor. If they kept that idea with the new trucks they would have been better off.
Sorry just thinking out loud
Eric


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

That unimog is really ugly! How could someone drive around in that.?  

I like the f-650 from ford better than the Topkick and Kodiak from GM. I don't think that they look that bad i just think the Fords look better!pumpkin:


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Last month while I am getting my truck oil changed, I got a brochure at my Chevy dealer for Chevy 4500 Topkicks/Kodials and to be honest, they don't look that bad. I think some of their design looks good to me. There are three different front end design that you can choose from. My first choice would be a "fixed grille with uplevel headlights and chrome treatment" as described in brochure. It has four headlights. My second choice would be a "fixed grille". It has two headlights, but the grille looks better than the "standard grille treatment". This is only my opinion.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Another thing for those who may be considering GM 4500 Series trucks, don't settle for anything less than the Duramax 6600 diesel engine. In the brochure, I was shocked to see that you have a choice of two engines offered. The first one is Vortec 8100 gas, and the second one is Duramax 6600 diesel. Heck, if I am expecting to do some serious work with 4500, I would get the diesel in a blink of eye.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

I like those new ones alot put out by Chevy. They are very nice looking and they look real heavy duty, even though no 4WD. I think the frontend is very nice looking as well, they look nothing like the 03 model pick ups, in my oppinion. Im starting to see more and more of them around. All they need now is 4WD. Id get the 8.1 in there over the diesel if I ever got one. Thats a very powerful motor and Im just a gas motor guy I guess. Mike


----------



## ToolManTimTaylor (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gslam88 _
> *
> 
> tell me if you think this is not ugly
> ...


Man I want one sooo bad. A guy up this way got a few 'mogs with teeny spreaders. They just look fun to work in.


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

> _Originally posted by gslam88 _
> *if you think those are ugly then what about the unimog
> 
> tell me if you think this is not ugly
> ...


If you owned one of those truck, you would be amazed at what it can do!

Rick


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

everyones entitled to their own opinion, but i absolutely love the looks for the new commercial seris trucks. have to get the chrome rims though......


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

MDB, that attachment doesnt work, for me anyway. You got me interested in seeing what is was a picture of though.  Mike


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

it wont let me post em cause they are too big....heres the link

http://www.gmfleet.com/us/images/2003_new/2003ChevroletKodiakC5500andC7500.jpg

http://www.gmfleet.com/us/images/2003_new/2003ChevroletKodiakC5500.jpg

some of my favorite trucks....


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Those are nice looking trucks! Makes me wish I have one of those. I really do like the design with four headlights and chrome trim across the grill with bowtie.  Also I like those chrome wheels, it sure make a huge difference. 

Hey, did you notice in the 2nd pic, that guy's hose is tangled up in loom? LOL


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

OK, I see the pictures now. Those are real nice trucks. I think that new look was a really nice touch. The chrome wheels make all the difference in the world too. Bright red with chrome wheels, beautiful! Mike


----------



## Foz (Mar 27, 2001)

They look good to me!


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Yep, me too!  Mike


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

Nice fleet of trucks foz! It dont get much better than red trucks with red plows


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by meyer22288 _
> *Nice fleet of trucks foz! It dont get much better than red trucks with red plows *


Perhaps yellow trucks with yellow plows?????



Jay


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

I dont think they are great looking,I used to hate the look of them,but they are growing on me a little. They look to much like an import for my taste,not that there's anything wrong with an import,I just dont like the looks of them to much.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Something I just noticed about eh GM MD trucks, they still use the 88-98 style Cab marker lights, I just thought that was odd since all the newer ones use the 3-light setup.  

I'm weird like that. 

Nice looking fleet though, Foz, are they Dmax's or 8.1's?


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

I got to use a L8000 the other day. its a great truck tons of power


----------



## HVYMTL (Nov 15, 2002)

UGLY TRUCKS?

Well I for one have a weird sense of taste I guess- Unimogs rule, I just could not afford one so I bought the next best thing, with a face only a only a mother could love- a real truck!

dueces forever


----------



## HVYMTL (Nov 15, 2002)

opps,

it's been awhile since I posted.

here we go again- I'm kinda slow like my truck


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HVYMTL _
> *opps,
> 
> it's been awhile since I posted.
> ...


The bad boy looks of your truck make up for the slowness. Deuces are the ULTIMATE in my book. I want to buy a Deuce, FWD, WALTERS, or OSHKOSH.

Jay


----------



## HVYMTL (Nov 15, 2002)

thanks,

and in the off season you can practice your plowing skills on the driveway

The dealer where I purchased my RootSpring plow had a OshKosh in the shop for "beefing up" the frame - made my Duece frame look like a 2x4 when I got back home and started hanging a 1,300 lb blade off the frame horns.
On the OshKosh they were using something like 1/2"x5x10" angle. 
for the guys who are "hard on equipment":salute:

can't imagine the pile of snow that would take to bend one of those!


----------



## pikrite (Oct 11, 2004)

Don't forget about International guys. They know a thing or two about medium duty trucks......


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

only thing that would make that Unimog look better is if it were green like money. remember beauty is only skin deep.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

This thread is over a year old and none of those guys are here anymore.


----------



## Foz (Mar 27, 2001)

I wouldn't say none of those guys! I'm still here, just too busy to respond to much these days, but here's to hoping you have a good season!


----------



## smiti105 (Nov 1, 2004)

Very nice line up!


----------



## yorkpaddy (Jan 31, 2001)

the sad thing is, trucks now adays are judged by their looks a lot more than their performance. Look at the old body style Dodge rams (88-93) great trucks, but ugly so they didn't sell. I wish manufacturers would spend more time building a rugged truck, and less time making it look pretty. I would buy a truck that had the same body style for 30+ years if one were available. 30+ years of the same part being made, means its going to be cheap, and probably available from 3rd party sources.


----------



## HVYMTL (Nov 15, 2002)

"I would buy a truck that had the same body style for 30+ years if one were available. 30+ years of the same part being made, means its going to be cheap, and probably available from 3rd party sources."

Mine was built in 1957, and the government still sells off surplus parts for pennies on the dollar.

I like think of it as "my tax dollars at work" but working for me


----------



## PackRat (Dec 14, 2004)

I'm a diehard Bowtie fanatic, with the exception of my Cummins, which is hiding under a GMC body. BUT...

I've been hearing a lot of static about the Cat 3126 used in the TopKick's and Kodiak's. The trash man here has 1 less than a year old. GMC, and Cat both have had it in the shop, and more roadside repairs than you can count on 1 hand. It won't run right, and keeps having injector troubles.


----------

